# So what's with colored females?



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I was reading somewhere (don't remember) that there was a breakthrough with breeding that made females like my Lulu more colorful, because they used to be mostly brown, and now they're the same colors as the males and have slightly bigger fins. Is that how it happened? or did someone make that up?
I'm just asking because I'm curious.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea. I guess they have been breeding females for color now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nothing really 'happened'. See bettas have been bred for fighting for about 800 years. Then about 150 years ago they started breeding long fin fish. With all the colors coming out in spawns they just naturally were bred like that. Females haven't been brown and red colored for almost 150 years (sure there are exceptions).


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

all bettas started as four main colors. black brown red and blue. all of them were very dull though, not our pretty, vibrant colorful reds and blues. the males were the only thing of interest at first, and about 20 years ago ( i think) the females began to be breed for color. at least, thats what i read


----------

